# Which Shotgun??



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been searching for a good entry level waterfowl shotgun for my wife. She has a lot of hunting and shooting experience and wants to upgrade to a semi auto. I've narrowed my selection down to the Stoeger M3000 and the Franchi Affinity. They are very comparable guns. The Franchi comes in at 6.9 lbs and $949 MSRP, while the Stoeger is 7.4 lbs $599 MSRP. She has a shorter length of pull, but there is no specific info on either guns' LOP with all spacers removed.

What do y'all think? Anyone have any direct experience with either? Is there another make or model that I skipped over that I should reconsider?

Franchi
http://tablet.franchiusa.com/firearms/affinity/index.php

Stoeger
http://tablet.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/model-3000-field/index.php


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Go gas. Skip the inertia guns for the wife. Add a Kick-Eez pad on it for her. 

Beretta A400, A300 Outlander, Xtrema2
Winchester SX2 or SX3

Those are all lighter guns with much less recoil than the inertia guns. For the shorter LOP, you'd have to consider cutting the stock. 

If she is strong, I suggest the Rem. Versamax. Weighs at least 8 lbs, 14" LOP out of box (adjustable LOP, cast, drop), and no recoil. I love mine. 

What LOP does she need?


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure if it helps you, But I bought a benelli montefeltro silver in the 20 gauge for my wife. She likes it.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You're already looking at the Benelli family of firearms, why not just buy a Benelli??

I had 3 different smaller ladies shooting my Benelli M2 20 gauge with a 24" barrel (my turkey gun) two weekends ago and they all loved it. It weighs 5.7lbs and LOP 14-3/8"...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if she is not a sissy, get her a beretta o/u 20 fitted , like a 686


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

The gun needs to be a SEMI AUTO, like I stated in the first post, it needs to be for WATERFOWLING (in water and salt and mud), like I stated in the first post, and it needs to come in REALTREE MAX 4. 

I have an Extrema2 and an A400. I love Beretta, but I'm not going to pay over a thousand bucks for a gun that does not fit her. Since its going to be hard to fit her in the first place, I'd like to stay on a reasonable budget. She's hunted with both of my Beretta models and feels they are a little long.

Also, she's not going to shoot waterfowl with a 20 ga. We do a lot of duck and goose hunting and she will need a 12. She's capable of some pretty far shots. 

I've been researching for weeks and as I stated before have narrowed my search to the TWO guns mentioned. So please provide feedback on THOSE models, or if you truly believe I should consider another model that fits my previous requirements, then please share. 

Please don't turn this into a thread where every duck hunting MALE informs me of what gun they shoot.

Thanks for y'all's input.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

realtree max 4 should be the ticket, sounds like it will pair nicely with your matching outfits


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, based on those two:

Stoeger has treated me well. Franchi affinity has good reviews, but franchi in general has not treated my hunting partners well. They're essentially the same so why spend the extra money? Since she needs firepower, try the Stoeger m3500 to shoot 3.5". There's one in the classifieds for $400. 

My gf shoots my sbe II. She didn't like the montefeltro or m1. She did like my Stoeger m2000! 

She's asked me to find her a semi auto 20gauge...for clays, dove, ducks, and geese. Of course, in max-4. 

Hope this male and female pov helps


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've shot anything from teal and mallards to greater canadas with a 20 gauge... It doesn't take a 12 gauge to produce clean kills if you let the birds work the blocks!!

Stoeger and Franchi are both good guns, the only thing negative I have heard is about customer service from both companies.

The reason I brought M2 into the equation is bc you could get one by spending $100 more and own an actually Benelli instead of one of the lesser firearms.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Buy the Stoeger. Couple of guys I hunt with had problems with their Franchi's. They went to the M2, for the reason stated above.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

geovex said:


> The gun needs to be a SEMI AUTO, like I stated in the first post, it needs to be for WATERFOWLING (in water and salt and mud), like I stated in the first post, and it needs to come in REALTREE MAX 4.
> 
> I have an Extrema2 and an A400. I love Beretta, but I'm not going to pay over a thousand bucks for a gun that does not fit her. Since its going to be hard to fit her in the first place, I'd like to stay on a reasonable budget. She's hunted with both of my Beretta models and feels they are a little long.
> 
> ...


Look at the new Beretta A300, you should be able to get the camo version around $700.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

You might also look for a Weatherby youth SA-08, they are pretty good guns for the money.

http://www.weatherby.com/product/shotguns/sa_08


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Bought my wife a Benelli M2. Awesome 20 G!! I was back and forth between the M2 and the Montefeltro. She uses it for Dove, Duck, Crane, and geese. Would not hesitate to buy another. 
I have seen em both used for around 900. New is 1300ish. I got a heck of a deal on hers at Independence Firearms. The cheapest price I found was at Champion (College Station area) but wasn't worth the lil extra drive. 
Chad


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Go with a Browning Silver Hunter. I bought mine from Grabagun.com for under 1k sometime back.

Here is a good article that compares Browning, Benelli, Beretta. 
http://www.randywakeman.com/20GaugeAutoloaderComparison.htm


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> realtree max 4 should be the ticket, sounds like it will pair nicely with your matching outfits


The girl requested Max 4 only. If I was getting a gun, I'd get it in the camo pattern I wanted as well. And I assure you all of her outfits match!



llred said:


> Look at the new Beretta A300, you should be able to get the camo version around $700.


Checked out this gun today at a shop. It might be the ticket. With all stock spacers removed it looks like length of pull might even be too short for her and it comes with a few different size spacers so we can get the right fit. Gas operation should provide less recoil. It is available in Max 4, and its a BERETTA, which I'm pretty fond of in the first place! No AquaTech like my Extrema 2 or A400, but reinforced aluminum receiver should resist some salt corrosion. Just gonna have to take care of it after hard hunting. Thanks for turning me on to this one!

Thanks for all the other info guys. Any other reviews or input is appreciated before I grab one.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had consistent problems with my stoeger not auto loading. I use minimum required shot weights and clean the gun as needed. I sent it in and they covered the warranty work but I still had the same problems persist afterwards. Three of my friends have the same gun with no problems. I most likely pulled the short straw on the lemon.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

geovex said:


> The girl requested Max 4 only. If I was getting a gun, I'd get it in the camo pattern I wanted as well. And I assure you all of her outfits match!
> 
> Checked out this gun today at a shop. It might be the ticket. With all stock spacers removed it looks like length of pull might even be too short for her and it comes with a few different size spacers so we can get the right fit. Gas operation should provide less recoil. It is available in Max 4, and its a BERETTA, which I'm pretty fond of in the first place! No AquaTech like my Extrema 2 or A400, but reinforced aluminum receiver should resist some salt corrosion. Just gonna have to take care of it after hard hunting. Thanks for turning me on to this one!
> 
> Thanks for all the other info guys. Any other reviews or input is appreciated before I grab one.


Get some corrosion x in the red can should keep any rust off of it.


----------

